# "D&D Next" Playtest "Caves of Chaos" Sign-ups



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2012)

I recently got in on the first Public Playtesting for the new Dungeons and Dragons edition which is currently called D&D Next. Because of license agreements to get the materials I cannot distribute the exact rules to you, you have to sign-up on the Playtest site and be accepted in order to get access to the rules. The whole process takes about 5 to 10 minutes, and you can receive access to the rules after about an hour after that since getting access requires that a human being reviews your submission and approve for you to have access to the game.

You can sign-up yourself here.



I will say one thing about the rules. There are no rules in the playtest given for character creation. Its very stripped down and explains the mechanics of the game in a very abbreviation fashion. I'm pretty sure the whole thing is 30 pages long, and the Dungeon Master supplement is another 37. It also comes with a limited bestiary.

It does however come with 5 pre-made characters. 

Unlike the rules I am free to distribute the pre-made Character Sheets. There is also no level-up rules in the game, so when your characters gain levels they will happen automatically as the results of the level-ups have been pre-determined.

Because there are only 5 player characters I can only take 5 players, and it will be first come first served as to who gets what character. These characters have no names or background information so you get to make all of that up yourselves

The available characters are:

Cleric Moradin (Dwarf)
Cleric Pelor (Human)
Fighter Dwarf
Rouge Halfling
Wizard High Elf


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2012)

I participated in the playtest with some guys from the gaming store I frequent and I will say this, much better than 4E, but I still had some issues with the over simplification of the rules they were pulling.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 21, 2012)

That was also my impression from reading the rules. Still wanted to playtest it out though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2012)

There's a second set of Playtest rules out, I have them actually.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2012)

I got the e-mail for them also, I'm going to download.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2012)

We could try to do something if you can find a group, I love the new fighter class.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 16, 2012)

I've got them, too. I'd rather like to try out a Hill Dwarf Fighter with the Soldier background and the Survivor speciality. Massive tank. Assuming the 13 was used for Constitution and the 15 was used for Strength, that'd be a 14 Con score thanks to the race and a 16 Str score thanks to the class, the Hill Dwarf would actually start with 1d12+1d8+2 hit points with a rather nice +6 to hit.

*edit ;;* Actually, with the Sorcerer and Warlock added, the Sorcerer is really really unique. Spellcasting and additional abilities thrown in after you've run out of it? Very nice indeed.


----------

